# rusty wheel



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

alright so i have an old wheel that i'd like to use but its kinda rusty. i cleaned it really well and got as much off as i could but there is still some rust. will it do anything to mice? thanks in advance!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

nevermind i decided to just buy a new wheel and not risk it!


----------

